# Timeshare Users Group Marketplace tops $49 Million in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2020)

Just eclipsed 49 Million in completed listings as 2020 comes to a close!!

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!





__





						Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales & Rentals.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					ads.tug2.net
				




any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner, we continue to prove this month in and month out as owners find success selling and renting themselves right here on TUG!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awhile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check it out here:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace


you can also see the new homepages for timeshare resales and timeshare rentals here:





__





						Timeshares Resales | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com
				








__





						Timeshares for Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Rentals.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com


----------

